# Dyno Test and tune, first of many.



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

We went to the dyno the other day, it wasn't the best set up ( the fan they used was practically a house fan ) it was a hot day, and the garage was just an oven, but we could atleast get to know where we stood. We took out the AFC and installed an emanage, and instantly we could tell the car would run better with it ( the AFC would run rich ), not to mention the ability to adjust timing. After setting up the car up with the wide band we got it running pretty well. It was Andy's first time with the emanage, and I don't think he did that bad. On 91 pump gas at 11 pounds of boost we made 276.1 HP and 246.8 FTLBSTQ Many runs later, and a little intermission to attempt to let the car cool down. We mixed 2 gallons of 110 octane with 1/4 of a tank of 91 so I'm guessing that equates to 96 98. we did a run at 11 psi and mustered 286 HP, then turned up the boost to 16 pounds. After a few shut down runs ( Detonation ) we got the timing down right and she hit 319.4 hp at 285.4 FTLBSTQ. The manifold and turbo would just not cool down with that fan, so I know there is missing hp in there. We need to return on a cool night to see where we stand. All runs were made with a T3T04e 50 trim .63 a/r Protech equal length manifold, intercooler plumbing, 23x11x3 inch griffen core with protech end tanks, FPR set up for 3 bar, Blue bird ECU managed by the Greddy Emanage, 50 lb injectors, FTF fuel rail, 3 inch piping all the way back including the CAT, stock bottom end, 40mm Tial, Greddy boost, stock valvetrain 9.5:1 compression. While on the way home we did some data loggin of the injector duty cycle and in a 4th gear pull it was at 92 % I believe. I think it's time for larger injectors. I'll keep you guys posted as we search for the missing hp. Ciao, Mike.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Those are some pretty sweet #'s there


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nice numbers man.... Are those wheel numbers or crank? either way, Im jealous... :thumbup:


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Wheel numbers


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

That manifold makes me feel all tingly inside.

Any plans for a set of cams?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

all of the Protech manifolds are amazing pieces of art


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I'm thinking about cams now probably the Jun 264 or 272s. I need to recheck the timing to see what the stock timing is set at.


----------

